# GE Washer-wobbly agitator



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need the model number.
Not likely to be a cost effective fix, the whole thing needs to come apart.


----------



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

This is the model WCSR2080B2WW. I pulled up a parts diagram and the spindle is actually the transmission which is around $200 and not worth the investment in this washer imo. However there is a part listed as the tub bearing for only $16 along with a couple other washers and a seal. Has anyone ever dealt with a wobbly agitator and resolved it by replacing the tub bearing or any other part for that matter. Or am I even on the right track making the assumption that this is putting holes in our clothes?


----------

